# Virtual Q&A Panel for Parents and Carers



## Odette DUK (Dec 1, 2020)

The Ups and Downs of Diabetes Technology

There’s a lot of diabetes technology out there, and it can be tricky to know which option will suit your child best – or whether using tech will suit them at all. Like everything, there are pros and cons to using tech, but finding a regime that’s a good fit is possible with a bit of trial and error.

Join us for our Ups and Downs of Diabetes Technology Virtual Q&A Session on* Wednesday, 15 December at 7pm*. You’ll meet five fabulous volunteers who all live with type 1. They’ll share their experiences about the tech they’ve tried and how they found the regime that fits in with them and their lives. They’ll talk about they like, what they've found difficult, and how they found the transition. You can ask them any questions you like, no matter how big or small. If you'd like to come along, click here to sign up. 

If you have any questions, please let me know! 
Many thanks
Odette


----------

